# Current MVC point price



## wtrjock (Jan 18, 2019)

We are Vistana owners and are staying at a MVC on points.  We went to a presentation at Marriott Shadow Ridge to get a couple hundred bucks and learn about the MVC system.  We were offered points at ~$14.2 per point.  I thought I would feed the information forward.  Maybe some day both systems will combine and we will have access to all the MVC properties as well.

The Sales people where very much MVC and didnt know much about the Vistana buyout.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 18, 2019)

wtrjock said:


> We are Vistana owners and are staying at a MVC on points.  We went to a presentation at Marriott Shadow Ridge to get a couple hundred bucks and learn about the MVC system.  We were offered points at ~$14.2 per point.  I thought I would feed the information forward.  Maybe some day both systems will combine and we will have access to all the MVC properties as well.
> 
> The Sales people where very much MVC and didnt know much about the Vistana buyout.



Thats kind of tragic, they like to call those "updates", and they didn't even know about Vistana! Well, there are some good ones, and some bad ones I guess. You can likely only believe some of what they told you, esp given they didn't even know of the buyout. Better to learn here on Tug. $14.2 per point is expensive. Consider carefully at that price! My last purchase, admittedly it took some effort, was $4.76 per point all in (well, it's a week that I always elect for points) with cheaper MF than true points have.

I guess you updated them! At least you got paid for it. We always go. I guess I'll be at Shadow Ridge for a presentation in a few weeks again. Most of the ones there aren't shall we say the best from my experience.


----------



## wtrjock (Jan 18, 2019)

They did know about the Vistana...just not much.  They were really pushing the MVC system.  We didn't buy.  We already own 3 weeks with Vistana, so aren't really interested in MVC right now.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 18, 2019)

wtrjock said:


> They did know about the Vistana...just not much.  They were really pushing the MVC system.  We didn't buy.  We already own 3 weeks with Vistana, so aren't really interested in MVC right now.



Yeah, we'll see how it all shakes out and if anything really happens. It's good to learn though. Some seem to like owning in multiple systems. We, like you, have all our eggs in one basket, good or bad!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 18, 2019)

In December we were offered at $14.10/point. The sales person was pushing us to buy with the threat that MVC was going to pay for the merger/buyout by jacking the per point cost to over $18/point on January first. I figured there would be another increase but was more than a little skeptical it would jump nearly $4/point. 

I thought it funny she was pushing us to buy at $14.10/point with the idea if we didn't buy now, we wouldn't buy when the price went up. I was thinking if she'd have looked at our history, she'd have seen we didn't buy when the price was around $9/point so, using her logic, what chance did she stand at $14? Things that make you laugh (on the inside) at a sales presentation.


----------



## 3wheelin (Jan 18, 2019)

Surely these salespeople are aware of the resale market and what kind of prices are there. $14/point EEEK!!!


----------



## hangloose (Jan 18, 2019)

Price this week from a sales presentation was at $14.24 per point.  They wondered why I didn’t want to purchase...pricey!


----------



## bazzap (Jan 18, 2019)

hangloose said:


> Price this week from a sales presentation was at $14.24 per point.  They wondered why I didn’t want to purchase...pricey!


Just to put this into context, you would need to spend over $175,000 (plus MFs of course) to have enough points to stay for just 1 week in peak season in one of the best Hawaii resort units.


----------



## vol_90 (Jan 18, 2019)

We are scheduled for a presentation in Phuket on Saturday Feb. 23rd.  I will bring up the $175K for enough points for 1 week in peak season in Hawaii and post the response.  Looking forward to the presentation.  We are getting 3 nights at the Marriott Mai Khao Beach for attending the presentation so a good use of an hour which we can normally hold them too as a Chairman's Club member.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 18, 2019)

vol_90 said:


> We are scheduled for a presentation in Phuket on Saturday Feb. 23rd.  I will bring up the $175K for enough points for 1 week in peak season in Hawaii and post the response.  Looking forward to the presentation.  We are getting 3 nights at the Marriott Mai Khao Beach for attending the presentation so a good use of an hour which we can normally hold them too as a Chairman's Club member.


As you will know already with your ownership, but others may not, in Phuket they are currently selling Asia Pacific (AP) points rather than Destination Club (DC) points.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Just to put this into context, you would need to spend over $175,000 (plus MFs of course) to have enough points to stay for just 1 week in peak season in one of the best Hawaii resort units.



And people are complaining about Disney?


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 18, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> And people are complaining about Disney?


Why are they complaining about Disney? Is it because of the limitations on going to new properties with a purchase to Riviera?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 18, 2019)

3wheelin said:


> Surely these salespeople are aware of the resale market and what kind of prices are there. $14/point EEEK!!!



The problem isn't that the sales people aren't aware. The problem is the majority of the prospects they pitch to don't know the resale market exists.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 18, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Just to put this into context, you would need to spend over $175,000 (plus MFs of course) to have enough points to stay for just 1 week in peak season in one of the best Hawaii resort units.



It takes over 12K points for a week in Hawaii?  I think I'll stay on the mainland.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 18, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> It takes over 12K points for a week in Hawaii?  I think I'll stay on the mainland.


By way of example.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

-


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 18, 2019)

bazzap said:


> By way of example.



Sure, but you wouldn't do that with points of course. That's like saying, I traded my 3 BR Platinum oceanfront week at MOC for a studio in Branson in January. Points are great in many other instances. But agree, not at $14 per point.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Why are they complaining about Disney? Is it because of the limitations on going to new properties with a purchase to Riviera?



Direct price increases, changes in points chart, new resale limitations. But it pales in comparison to what Marriott has done and is doing.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 18, 2019)

I think people should just work with the corporate offices sales team. First,  it is not as high pressure as at the sites.  Secondly, YOU have control over your time because you’re doing the sale over your phone and you can cut it off at any time.  Thirdly, the average sale for them is two weeks, which provides people with an opportunity to mull their decision to buy or not. 

They offer the same if not better rewards for purchases and it’s a less confrontational.  I even get the Marriott Rewards as if I was invited to a presentation.  I have bought both my timeshares through Marriott and it’s been in that fashion.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 18, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Direct price increases, changes in points chart, new resale limitations. But it pales in comparison to what Marriott has done and is doing.




Disney is no joke (meaning not cheap) either.  They don’t give ANY discounts on anything. You have to be a Mickey fan to deal with them for sure.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 18, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Sure, but you wouldn't do that with points of course. That's like saying, I traded my 3 BR Platinum oceanfront week at MOC for a studio in Branson in January. Points are great in many other instances. But agree, not at $14 per point.


Absolutely, my eyes just glazed over when I first saw weekly points requirements like these.
It does put into context though some of the sales presentation messages pushing one or two thousand points or even more for $10ks


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> I think people should just work with the corporate offices sales team. First,  it is not as high pressure as at the sites.  Secondly, YOU have control over your time because you’re doing the sale over your phone and you can cut it off at any time.  Thirdly, the average sale for them is two weeks, which provides people with an opportunity to mull their decision to buy or not.
> 
> They offer the same if not better rewards for purchases and it’s a less confrontational.  I even get the Marriott Rewards as if I was invited to a presentation.  I have bought both my timeshares through Marriott and it’s been in that fashion.



Yes. I agree. Actually, the corporate office can give better perks than the sales offices. I almost bought a hybrid package through the corporate office, and they were offering 2500 DPs as a bonus and I asked and they doubled it to 5000 DPs. I ended up not moving forward and buying resale trust points instead. My last purchase was a hybrid purchase by the phone with the Spain sales office. I also was happy with the sales team in Spain. (Thanks to SteveF who referred me to Spain)


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Disney is no joke (meaning not cheap) either.  They don’t give ANY discounts on anything. You have to be a Mickey fan to deal with them for sure.



Disney is low pressure IMO. I do not find any of these big brand TS companies that hard to deal with. It seems from the stories I read on TUG that the sales offices are treacherous. I guess this is because my first experiences dealing with TS sales people was in Mexico. Compared to Mexico, the US people are pussy cats.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 18, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Absolutely, my eyes just glazed over when I first saw weekly points requirements like these.
> It does put into context though some of the sales presentation messages pushing one or two thousand points or even more for $10ks



We agree. For others, I will note that a week using DC points is in many places cheaper than exchanging my 1BR DSV2 for the same place. But I've only ever done one full week using points, I either do 5 weekday stays like at Newport Coast, or, extend a week by 4 or 5 weekdays to give me 11 or 12 (doing that at DSV2 in a few weeks, cost me $347MF for 4 nights high season which I think is pretty good). Or, here and there, when I couldn't arrange flights on a multi city trip that aligned correctly like my upcoming trip in May/June, fill in days as needed with points. For me, that's worth something. But would not spend 14k. 14k got me 3500 resale points all in along with the side benefits of Presidential that have proven valuable.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

I have 2 enrolled weeks. There are certain seasons where I can exchange in for less than the points assigned to my week. Also with the 30% discount on points, I always come out ahead of the assigned points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Just to put this into context, you would need to spend over $175,000 (plus MFs of course) to have enough points to stay for just 1 week in peak season in one of the best Hawaii resort units.


Keep in mind, even if buying all trust points (no Hybrid), they wouldn't be charging $14.24pp for that many points. There would be so many incentives and discounts that would bring that cost down. Still not low enough to justify IMO, but still not $14.24. The only people that pay $14.24 are those buying the absolute minimum number of points.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 19, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Keep in mind, even if buying all trust points (no Hybrid), they wouldn't be charging $14.24pp for that many points. There would be so many incentives and discounts that would bring that cost down. Still not low enough to justify IMO, but still not $14.24. The only people that pay $14.24 are those buying the absolute minimum number of points.


Very true, but even if they agreed to discount this price to say $10 per point (unlikely), this would still mean you having to spend ~$123k plus MFs to book that single Hawaii week.
I was really just trying to put some context to the pricing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 19, 2019)

Our very first purchase was as a walk-in-off-the-street couple who had no clue about TUG or the resale market. It was a 2 bedroom with Polo Towers in Vegas for $18,900 and, then again the next year for a pre-construction Skyview 2 bedroom unit at $14,900. 

Move forward a few years later and DRI had purchased Sunterra and was selling points. In order to buy enough points to stay in one 2 bedroom unit for a week, I'd have had to pay, if memory serves me correctly, around $55,000 just ONE week. 

Points aren't there because they're convenient for the owner. Points are there because developers can disguise the TRUE cost of a week they're selling and they can sell partial weeks without the customer realizing they're only buying 3 or 4 nights/year (minimum points packages). The sad part is, most of the resorts they're selling have been developed and completed years ago. Their cost is fixed but their price continues to sky rocket. Sort of like prescription drugs IMHO.


----------



## andysnovel (Jan 19, 2019)

There should be a mandatory legal requirement,that point charts outlining seasons, size of units, points per day, per week be presented to prospective buyers before they sign any contracts. With that said, due diligence on the part of the buyer to investigate what they are buying, even after they sign on the dotted line should be part of any major financial investment. There are "cooling off" periods for this purpose. A physical week = 7 days and can't be devalued, points however, like currency, can be manipulated and devalued over time. So far I am happy with my Vistana Ownership and the points I own, having a blast with family and friends, Atlantis at Harborside in the Winter is awesome......different strokes...for different folks....................


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 19, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> Our very first purchase was as a walk-in-off-the-street couple who had no clue about TUG or the resale market. It was a 2 bedroom with Polo Towers in Vegas for $18,900 and, then again the next year for a pre-construction Skyview 2 bedroom unit at $14,900.
> 
> Move forward a few years later and DRI had purchased Sunterra and was selling points. In order to buy enough points to stay in one 2 bedroom unit for a week, I'd have had to pay, if memory serves me correctly, around $55,000 just ONE week.
> 
> Points aren't there because they're convenient for the owner. Points are there because developers can disguise the TRUE cost of a week they're selling and they can sell partial weeks without the customer realizing they're only buying 3 or 4 nights/year (minimum points packages). The sad part is, most of the resorts they're selling have been developed and completed years ago. Their cost is fixed but their price continues to sky rocket. Sort of like prescription drugs IMHO.



Of course they are there to make more money, no doubt, I agree. But don't imply there are not valid reasons to buy them, we bought some, and, would buy them again. They are enormously useful and complement weeks ownerships in many ways.

I will say buying them with the narrow view that you will use them exactly as you would a specific week, is not the best use. The use of weeks and points is (for us) totally different.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 19, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Of course they are there to make more money, no doubt, I agree. But don't imply there are not valid reasons to buy them, we bought some, and, would buy them again. They are enormously useful and complement weeks ownerships in many ways.
> 
> I will say buying them with the narrow view that you will use them exactly as you would a specific week, is not the best use. The use of weeks and points is (for us) totally different.



I don’t disagree with you. I’m simply amazed at how timeshare developers have managed to simply jack the price of something already paid for to astromonical prices being seen today. It’s an absolute brilliant marketing spin. They’ve taken what I already own, added the brilliance of check in an day of the week and break weeks up into individual day (like a hotel room), then make the system work in such a way I need JUST a few thousand more points at a cost of ten or twenty thousand more dollars for those two benefits.

Simply BRILLIANT marketing! All the while I still own and can use what I originally purchased so, I can’t say they’ve taken anything away. Again, simply BRILLIANT!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 19, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> I don’t disagree with you. I’m simply amazed at how timeshare developers have managed to simply jack the price of something already paid for to astromonical prices being seen today. It’s an absolute brilliant marketing spin. They’ve taken what I already own, added the brilliance of check in an day of the week and break weeks up into individual day (like a hotel room), then make the system work in such a way I need JUST a few thousand more points at a cost of ten or twenty thousand more dollars for those two benefits.
> 
> Simply BRILLIANT marketing! All the while I still own and can use what I originally purchased so, I can’t say they’ve taken anything away. Again, simply BRILLIANT!


While what you said is true, there is merit in flexibility of reservation through an internal system.  We booked 2 weeks in September in Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach, for a total of 3,900 points.  I don't trust private rentals and the alternative is renting a hotel, which does not do it for us.  We have 2BR units for 2 weeks and invited good friends to join us.  Without the use of DC internal booking system, I would have to stress over exchanging in II for back to back weeks, which may not even come through.  Our second week to add to the first was only decided at around 10 months and we were happy to have gotten the reservation for an oceanside unit. We spent 70K on MVC system and it works for us.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 19, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> I don’t disagree with you. I’m simply amazed at how timeshare developers have managed to simply jack the price of something already paid for to astromonical prices being seen today. It’s an absolute brilliant marketing spin. They’ve taken what I already own, added the brilliance of check in an day of the week and break weeks up into individual day (like a hotel room), then make the system work in such a way I need JUST a few thousand more points at a cost of ten or twenty thousand more dollars for those two benefits.
> 
> Simply BRILLIANT marketing! All the while I still own and can use what I originally purchased so, I can’t say they’ve taken anything away. Again, simply BRILLIANT!



Many will disagree, but, I consider cell phone plans (without data) very similar. I recall when phone bills for the house were $10. Then, they came out with cell phones and sold phone plans for more. Which at least you got something, it was mobile, but then they started giving you "free" phones, and gee, your bill was $70, or even closer to $100 at one time with that "free" phone. They've come down a little bit, but still know many people who are not data users, simply paying close to $100 for minutes and texts! Also brilliant. Yes, I realize they had to build out a network. Yes, yes, Nevertheless, bottom line, if I were broke, they could keep the phone and plan and I'll take my $10 home phone, which now of course is way more than $10. Unless you are like me and use Google Voice and an OBI, which brings my home phone bill down to $0 per month. Including long distance.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 19, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Very true, but even if they agreed to discount this price to say $10 per point (unlikely), this would still mean you having to spend ~$123k plus MFs to book that single Hawaii week.
> I was really just trying to put some context to the pricing.


And for further context, it should be noted that the Hawaii week being discussed is a 3BR oceanfront week in the new towers at Maui Ocean Club.  When it was sold as a week some 10 years ago, the price for the week was in excess of $100,000.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 19, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> And for further context, it should be noted that the Hawaii week being discussed is a 3BR oceanfront week in the new towers at Maui Ocean Club.  When it was sold as a week some 10 years ago, the price for the week was in excess of $100,000.



Exactly, you can't compare resale prices to developer pricing. In 10 years, prices have gone up, so looking at it the way you just stated it, it's about the same deal really except more flexibility with the newer points system. Not that I would buy it, but still, about the same price including inflated pricing. For that many points, I could stay a few months elsewhere.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jan 19, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> And for further context, it should be noted that the Hawaii week being discussed is a 3BR oceanfront week in the new towers at Maui Ocean Club.  When it was sold as a week some 10 years ago, the price for the week was in excess of $100,000.



Lahaina Three Bedroom OF Units $66,350 - $160,600
Napili Three Bedroom Units $53,000 - $163,500


----------



## hangloose (Jan 20, 2019)

For us, we need 3500 DC Pts to get us from Presidential to Chairman's Club since our two Hawaii weeks were resale (no DC enrollment).   

Presentation pitch to use this week was either 

1. Small 1000 DC Pts package (4 BIs) at full price of $14.24/pt with no incentives.  Pitch was that a small package of DC Pts would 'elevate' the rest of our portfolio and give us access to all trust inventory.  I know this to be false.  

2.  Medium 3500 DC Pts package at 20% discount, option to pay with MR CC to obtain extra reward points if split with 4 equal CC payments.  Pitch here was to get us to Chairman's Club, which in reality, doesn't get us much more than Presidential level.  They would not enroll any of my existing non-enrolled Hawaii weeks.  At a $40k price point, we said no.  Resale could be had for about $10-15k less, even with junk fees.

MVC sales rep was nice at first, but once realizing we weren't buying was a bit annoyed.  He also struggled to agree a Hawaii purchase resale was better value than buying tons of DC Pts ($$$) to get into Hawaii.   

I'm waiting for the 10 yr anniversary of DC Pts program....which I hope will allow enrollment of a post 6/10 week for a specific cost (maybe $5k/wk?) without purchase of DC Pts package.  It will happen eventually (fingers crossed).


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 20, 2019)

Every time I see the amount per point that Marriott is charging now, I get three feelings.  The first is amazement that they can get people to buy at that price point of $14.24 even with a 20% discount. Secondly, I feel disappointment in Marriott because in my opinion they have turned predatory in their sales approach. Thirdly, I feel fortunate because I look at something like 3500 DC points for $40k and I have my three weeks I bought for  a bit over 50k which elects to over 9000 DC points. 

There is something wrong all the way around here. I guess as long as people are willing to buy at those point prices they can continue to sell them, but what happens with another economic downturn? I believe the whole system will go down if Marriott does not come down to earth.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 20, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Lahaina Three Bedroom OF Units $66,350 - $160,600
> Napili Three Bedroom Units $53,000 - $163,500



Any detail on prices for certain weeks?  I’d love to know how much my 22/23 weeks originally sold for.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry Steve, it's something my notes say were included in my closing docs for Lahaina 2BR OF Weeks 3-4...that got ROFR'd. Not sure why it was in there.

I would bet they were on par with the high-end February weeks.  I think another Tug member I've 'talked' to has similar summary data from the initial sales offers, but I would need to go through some old docs. I've never seen a week by week listing.

* 2010 *
UNIT TYPE CURRENT SALES PRICE
*MAUI, LANAI AND MOLOKAI WINGS *
TBOF Week 52  $76,000
TBOF Week 51  $72,000
TBOF Platinum  $63,900
TBOV Week 52  $70,000
TBOV Week 51  $65,500
TB OV Platinum $57,100
TBMGV Week 52 $51,500
TBMGV Week 51 $50,500
TBMGV Platinum $46,400
OBOF Week 52 $48,500
OBOF Week 51 $46,500
OBOF Platinum $39,600
OBOV Week 52 $43,200
OBOV Week 51 $41,000
OBOV Platinum $36,800
OBGV Week 52 $32,000
OBGV Week 51 $31,000
OBGV Platinum $30,400
OBIV Week 52 $25,900
OB1V Week 51 $24,500
OBIV Platinum $24,600

*LAHAINA TOWER *
Two Bedroom MGV Units $55,000
Two Bedroom MGV Units (Fixed)  $58,000 - $67,000
Two Bedroom OV Units $65,500
Two Bedroom OV Units (Fixed) $70,600 - $80,700
Two Bedroom OF Units $74,000
Two Bedroom OF Units (Float-Fixed) $97,500- $131,800
Two Bedroom OF Units (Fixed) $50,000 -$116,000
Three Bedroom OF Units $66,350 - $160,600

*NAPILI TOWER *
Two Bedroom IV Units $46,900
Two Bedroom IV Units (Fixed) $55,000 - $60,500
Two Bedroom OF Units $74,000
Two Bedroom OF Units (Float-Fixed) $112,800 - $132,800
Two Bedroom OF Units (Fixed) $63,700 - $122,500
Three Bedroom Units $53,000 - $163,500


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 20, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> I don’t disagree with you. I’m simply amazed at how timeshare developers have managed to simply jack the price of something already paid for to astromonical prices being seen today. It’s an absolute brilliant marketing spin. They’ve taken what I already own, added the brilliance of check in an day of the week and break weeks up into individual day (like a hotel room), then make the system work in such a way I need JUST a few thousand more points at a cost of ten or twenty thousand more dollars for those two benefits.
> 
> Simply BRILLIANT marketing! All the while I still own and can use what I originally purchased so, I can’t say they’ve taken anything away. Again, simply BRILLIANT!



For MVC, there are a lot more benefits in the destination point system esp when you get to Presidential level. Maybe at entry level, they are only chopping up weeks into days. I do not think it is worth it to own at the basic level since there are few benefits and it is the most expensive on a cost per point basis (assuming one buys direct).


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 20, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Every time I see the amount per point that Marriott is charging now, I get three feelings.  The first is amazement that they can get people to buy at that price point of $14.24 even with a 20% discount. Secondly, I feel disappointment in Marriott because in my opinion they have turned predatory in their sales approach. Thirdly, I feel fortunate because I look at something like 3500 DC points for $40k and I have my three weeks I bought for  a bit over 50k which elects to over 9000 DC points.
> 
> There is something wrong all the way around here. I guess as long as people are willing to buy at those point prices they can continue to sell them, but what happens with another economic downturn? I believe the whole system will go down if Marriott does not come down to earth.



Many people say spending $50,000 on 3 weeks is a lot of money too. Non-TS owners would certainly express amazement and think this is a waste of money. I suspect even most Tuggers do not have an extra $50K sitting around either. My point is pricing is all subjective.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 20, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Many people say spending $50,000 on 3 weeks is a lot of money too. Non-TS owners would certainly express amazement and think this is a waste of money. I suspect even most Tuggers do not have an extra $50K sitting around either. My point is pricing is all subjective.



I would let them all know they don’t know what they are talking about.  It is actually *two* weeks I bought and they are worth 9450 points.  The only way I lose is if I don’t vacation which I plan on doing a LOT of and I will slowly recoup my initial investment while I am traveling.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 20, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> I would let them all know they don’t know what they are talking about.  It is actually *two* weeks I bought and they are worth 9450 points.  The only way I lose is if I don’t vacation which I plan on doing a LOT of and I will slowly recoup my initial investment while I am traveling.



My point was that it sounds very elitist to say that $50K is a huge savings yet criticize people who spend more in today’s dollars. Most people could only dream to have an extra $50K to buy 2 weeks in Hawaii. That is a lot to own 2 weeks a year. Yes it converts to a high point value. Did you buy before 2010 or did you pay extra to enroll? I am assuming you had pre-2010 weeks by what you said so far but I could be wrong.

BTW, I am not trying to challenge you. I am just playing devil’s advocate because you said you saved so much money. The reality is the average person would still think you over spent because you payed $25K per week.

I know you got a great deal because I am a MVC TS owner and have trust points and 2 enrolled weeks that cost me about $60K for 11,700 points per year to get me into Presidential status. So I am not trying to throw stones in a glass house. (Plus I own in several other TS systems too) Most people would look at my spending and think I am an idiot to buy into these TS scams.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 20, 2019)

I certainly did not think I was criticizing anyone. I bought my weeks through Marriott in August/September.  I had been negotiating with them since May. My point is that I felt fortunate because I was able to get the weeks/points at what I think is a reasonable price compared to what they are charging today and even when I was buying.  I was fortunate because the special that they were offering just happened to be going on when I was negotiating.The points were $13.96 or so per point this summer. That’s expensive but I did not pay that nor would I have. That would have been an unreasonable amount of money in my estimation.  

I know people who have spent way more than me on timeshares and some have paid peanuts.  There are different points of view on the subject and that’s fine.


----------



## pioneer girl (Feb 5, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Yes. I agree. Actually, the corporate office can give better perks than the sales offices. I almost bought a hybrid package through the corporate office, and they were offering 2500 DPs as a bonus and I asked and they doubled it to 5000 DPs. I ended up not moving forward and buying resale trust points instead. My last purchase was a hybrid purchase by the phone with the Spain sales office. I also was happy with the sales team in Spain. (Thanks to SteveF who referred me to Spain)



I'm considering this option.  Could you provide me with additional insight on how to work with the Corporate Office?  You mentioned that they offer even better perks.  During a resort stay, discounts such as credit for Encore, Continuance, are offered etc.   Are those available from the Corporate office also?  How do you deal with signing the contract (s) -- do you have some time to read/review the purchase contract (away from the bright lights) before returning it?    I am guessing that working with the Corporate office isn't a one-and-done situation that the resort seems to imply …  for instance, if they don't currently have a bundled fixed week at a certain resort, can you wait until one is available.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 5, 2019)

The deal offered at Shadow Ridge this week was a hybrid, ~$8/pt for ~5,200 effective points. We took the encore deal though.


----------



## dansimms (Feb 6, 2019)

Trust points convert to Rewards Points at a 40 to 1 rate. I wonder if and when that will be adjusted, since Trust Points will always go up ?  Having a 50 to 1 exchange rate would interest me to counter the inflated Rewards requirements.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 6, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> The deal offered at Shadow Ridge this week was a hybrid, ~$8/pt for ~5,200 effective points. We took the encore deal though.



$8/point is at least in the ballpark of what you can get resale.  When we were at Grande Vista over New Year's they started talking about something similar but I cut them off saying we were pretty tapped out money and time-wise for travel right now.

Curious - what was your encore package deal?


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 6, 2019)

dansimms said:


> Trust points convert to Rewards Points at a 40 to 1 rate. I wonder if and when that will be adjusted, since Trust Points will always go up ?  Having a 50 to 1 exchange rate would interest me to counter the inflated Rewards requirements.


They started at 32 to 1, so they did go up once already.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 6, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> $8/point is at least in the ballpark of what you can get resale.  When we were at Grande Vista over New Year's they started talking about something similar but I cut them off saying we were pretty tapped out money and time-wise for travel right now.
> 
> Curious - what was your encore package deal?



A 1br in Palm Desert, 4 nights, 50k MR points, will be able to use with our annual trip here to make it 11 days, then add 5 more via points to make it 16 days. $695, 50k MR points = $500 in round numbers. At least when we use them.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 6, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> A 1br in Palm Desert, 4 nights, 50k MR points, will be able to use with our annual trip here to make it 11 days, then add 5 more via points to make it 16 days. $695, 50k MR points = $500 in round numbers. At least when we use them.


We did not even get far enough to talk about hybrid deal nor was encore package offered to us because I guess it was clear to the salesperson that the presentation was going nowhere.  He did say the current price was $14.10 per point and will move to $20 per point to be more in line with Hyatt's and Vistana's price per point.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 7, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Thats kind of tragic, they like to call those "updates", and they didn't even know about Vistana! Well, there are some good ones, and some bad ones I guess. You can likely only believe some of what they told you, esp given they didn't even know of the buyout. Better to learn here on Tug. $14.2 per point is expensive. Consider carefully at that price! My last purchase, admittedly it took some effort, was $4.76 per point all in (well, it's a week that I always elect for points) with cheaper MF than true points have.
> 
> I guess you updated them! At least you got paid for it. We always go. I guess I'll be at Shadow Ridge for a presentation in a few weeks again. Most of the ones there aren't shall we say the best from my experience.



I was curious  about your 4.76 per point cost was that for a week you owned prior to 2010 conversion or were you able to purchase recently at that price.  And was it for 1 weeks of use? I have a package deal for $3.27 per point but it is 39k points all in.  I thought with the $3 point cost on resale and ROFR on resale it would cost a minimum of $5 per point.
thank you


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 7, 2019)

DELETED..partially addressed in this thread, i.e., what was the deal.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-from-marriott-vacation-club-directly.285642/


----------



## bazzap (Feb 7, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> We did not even get far enough to talk about hybrid deal nor was encore package offered to us because I guess it was clear to the salesperson that the presentation was going nowhere.  He did say the current price was $14.10 per point and will move to $20 per point to be more in line with Hyatt's and Vistana's price per point.


$20 per point? 
The salesman must have had an excellent sense of humour!
Did he manage to keep a straight face?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 7, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> I was curious  about your 4.76 per point cost was that for a week you owned prior to 2010 conversion or were you able to purchase recently at that price.  And was it for 1 weeks of use? I have a package deal for $3.27 per point but it is 39k points all in.  I thought with the $3 point cost on resale and ROFR on resale it would cost a minimum of $5 per point.
> thank you



That was my purchase last year. That was an enrolled week which you can still purchase in Spain, yes, 1 week or simply convert to DC points which we do as there is no lockoff there. That was total, all in. There is no fee on weeks, but you can't buy enrolled weeks in the US system without also buying points. This is not true in the Caribbean (at least some, not sure) or Europe. Confused by your statement, you have $3.27 excluding the $3 Marriott fee, right? That would make it $6.27 or so per point total all in? If it includes the $3/pt Marriott fee, the. You found a buyer at 27 cents per point?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 7, 2019)

bazzap said:


> $20 per point?
> The salesman must have had an excellent sense of humour!
> Did he manage to keep a straight face?



The flaw there is that the points systems all have the same value. I am sure 1 Marriott point does not buy exactly the same as 1 Hyatt or Vistana point.

I love how people sometimes compare same quantity of points across systems, or credit cards, or miles, etc.

Not sure why, but, our saleswoman did not lie about anything, at the same location as vacationforever. I guess it's the luck of the draw. In fact, the presentation was about 5 minutes. The rest was just talking about where we've been, etc.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 8, 2019)

pioneer girl said:


> I'm considering this option.  Could you provide me with additional insight on how to work with the Corporate Office?  You mentioned that they offer even better perks.  During a resort stay, discounts such as credit for Encore, Continuance, are offered etc.   Are those available from the Corporate office also?  How do you deal with signing the contract (s) -- do you have some time to read/review the purchase contract (away from the bright lights) before returning it?    I am guessing that working with the Corporate office isn't a one-and-done situation that the resort seems to imply …  for instance, if they don't currently have a bundled fixed week at a certain resort, can you wait until one is available.



My dealings with the corporate office in Salt Lake City was really good.  I have made two purchases with the corporate offices.  My last experience was great because I was able to make the decision from my home.  I had control of the conversation and my time as opposed to me being at a site sales office.  I found my salesperson a lot more customer oriented and I did not get the hard sell.  I could call them back when I was ready or they would arrange with me an appropriate time to call back.  The incentives I received were way better than the incentives that were offered on the sites as well.  I also found that they seem to offer better deals. As I mentioned in an earlier post here, I bought weeks that were enrolled and with my weeks I pay less per point in maintenance fees than pure points maintenance fees, and the cost I bought my weeks at for the value of the points were under what people get for resale points. 

All of the contracts are sent to your home by Fedex. You have time in which you can have a lawyer review them and/or time for you review them. I think I had my paper work for a couple of weeks before I sent them back. In addition, Marriott assigns a person that sends you the paper work/contracts that you can call about any questions you may have. I agreed to a deal but one of my weeks was not available. It took about four months before they had one, but I did get it and it was not a problem. 

If you want Encore packages, they are available through the corporate office too. They have access to all of the same perks plus more at the corporate office.  Marriott gave me a deposit of a platinum week as one of my incentives. I received it in January which is late if you want a summer week in Hilton Head.  My sales person helped me to gain access to a two bedroom at Grand Ocean during summer season. This was really a great transaction experience. I thought Marriott had forgotten good customer service, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pioneer girl (Feb 8, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> My dealings with the corporate office in Salt Lake City was really good.  I have made two purchases with the corporate offices.  My last experience was great because I was able to make the decision from my home.  I had control of the conversation and my time as opposed to me being at a site sales office.  I found my salesperson a lot more customer oriented and I did not get the hard sell.  I could call them back when I was ready or they would arrange with me an appropriate time to call back.  The incentives I received were way better than the incentives that were offered on the sites as well.  I also found that they seem to offer better deals. As I mentioned in an earlier post here, I bought weeks that were enrolled and with my weeks I pay less per point in maintenance fees than pure points maintenance fees, and the cost I bought my weeks at for the value of the points were under what people get for resale points.
> 
> All of the contracts are sent to your home by Fedex. You have time in which you can have a lawyer review them and/or time for you review them. I think I had my paper work for a couple of weeks before I sent them back. In addition, Marriott assigns a person that sends you the paper work/contracts that you can call about any questions you may have. I agreed to a deal but one of my weeks was not available. It took about four months before they had one, but I did get it and it was not a problem.
> 
> If you want Encore packages, they are available through the corporate office too. They have access to all of the same perks plus more at the corporate office.  Marriott gave me a deposit of a platinum week as one of my incentives. I received it in January which is late if you want a summer week in Hilton Head.  My sales person helped me to gain access to a two bedroom at Grand Ocean during summer season. This was really a great transaction experience. I thought Marriott had forgotten good customer service, but I was pleasantly surprised.


 
All good information to have.  

BTW, was offered a Bundle while at Ko Olina last month.  $3000 points @ 15% off retail $14.10, less the usual credits ($2000 Linkage for a paid stay at a different Marriott, credit for Encore package).  3000 Bonus DC points + 3000 more if financed.  No MR points offered to us.   ​But there was no mention of the Season (Platinum or Gold) for the fixed week offered, so I declined.   The details are important.  After the meeting, I started to wonder why we weren't offered the 3000 DC points at 13.90 (Feb 2018 price) - 15% since we bought the Encore in 2018.

Thanks again for the helpful info on the purchase process via the SLC corporate sales office.
I missed the 2018 offer to enroll a post-2010 fixed week purchase ---- was not watching for it in prior years.    Might also consider doing that if they offer it again in 2019.​


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 9, 2019)

pioneer girl said:


> All good information to have.
> 
> BTW, was offered a Bundle while at Ko Olina last month.  $3000 points @ 15% off retail $14.10, less the usual credits ($2000 Linkage for a paid stay at a different Marriott, credit for Encore package).
> 3000 Bonus DC points + 3000 more if financed.  No MR points offered to us.   ​But there was no mention of the Season (Platinum or Gold) for the fixed week offered, so I declined.   The details are important.  After the meeting, I started to wonder why we weren't offered the 3000 DC points at 13.90 (Feb 2018 price) - 15% since we bought the Encore in 2018.
> ...



I believe they have offered the deals to bring in post-2010 they past few years, so look out for them. Good luck.


----------

